# John Ellis & Sons, Sileby, Leicestershire - July '14



## KM Punk (May 11, 2015)

John Ellis was a major producer of lime who operated a driftmine nearby.
They produced lime until 1925. In the meantime the company had begun to manufacture cement in the early 1900's. The manufacture of concrete building blocks and other precast concrete goods commenced soon after. Cement production ceased in about 1935 but the concrete products were still made, with the cement coming from Ketton and the aggregate by rail from the nearby Mountsorrel granite quarry.

Upon the acquisition of the company by Redland Ltd, the name of John Ellis disappeared after over 100 years on the site. (the works are across the road now)

Explored with Yorrick

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





Cheers for Looking​


----------



## UrbanX (May 11, 2015)

Lovely old building, shame its so trashed inside.


----------

